# Heartbreaking, but shows the value of a photo



## Lucryster (Oct 30, 2014)

Every picture tells a story.  

But a photo making the Internet rounds of a man eating at a California In-N-Out Burger alongside a picture of his deceased wife has uncovered a story of true love that will make you squeeze your honey extra hard tonight.

Two weeks ago, imgur user soulrose posted a picture of a man perched in a red and white booth gazing longingly at a photo, with his walker nearby.

Photo of elderly man eating lunch with picture of deceased wife goes viral | Fox News


----------



## wmccree (Oct 30, 2014)

Great story!


----------



## Didereaux (Oct 30, 2014)

Street photography at its absolute best!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waday (Oct 30, 2014)

So sweet. Such a heartwarming story!


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 30, 2014)

*tear* What a great story!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 30, 2014)

Great story, but the pictures not so much, really... Without the article I don't know if I would have realized it was anything more than just another picture someone took of where and what they ate. (It's somebody eating lunch, so I didn't take more than a glance at it, I had to go look again to see the second photo and that he had a photo propped there...)


----------



## MOREGONE (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## zach_original (Oct 30, 2014)

Beautiful. To some, a photo is worth more than you think


----------

